# Anybody else have DPDR spikes?



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

Most of the day I will feel fine, but then DPDR hits me hard at specific moments. Is that a typical experience?


----------



## razel123 (Nov 17, 2015)

I get a feeling where it feels like my brain got zapped for a second and it makes everything really dp'ed.


----------



## Luna_ (Dec 2, 2015)

Surfer Rosa said:


> Most of the day I will feel fine, but then DPDR hits me hard at specific moments. Is that a typical experience?


yep!!! definitely


----------



## truffle (Dec 8, 2015)

I find good days and bad days. Some days I feel fine most of the day and im not bothered by dp as much and on the other days its feeling really bad and I walk and its like I dont even see where im walking the dp is so blinding and my mind goes complete foggy


----------



## truffle (Dec 8, 2015)

sorry, i realized i guess i never answered your real question, but yes i do find moments in my days where it spikes. but mostly i have good days or bad days and that is how i rationalized it


----------



## dpsucks (Sep 7, 2012)

razel123 said:


> I get a feeling where it feels like my brain got zapped for a second and it makes everything really dp'ed.


have you ever taken ssris before? and what does it feel like for you when this happens?


----------



## razel123 (Nov 17, 2015)

dpsucks said:


> have you ever taken ssris before? and what does it feel like for you when this happens?


----------



## razel123 (Nov 17, 2015)

Yes, it's makes my whole body kinda jerk in a way. Kinda a twitch I guess


----------



## dpsucks (Sep 7, 2012)

razel123 said:


> Yes, it's makes my whole body kinda jerk in a way. Kinda a twitch I guess


oh so its also a feeling you get in the rest of your body? Im asking because I also get a zappy sort of feeling in my head but only in my head and I thought it was brain zaps from SSRI withdrawal however Ive been off ssris for years so I didnt understand why Im still getting them sometimes. I thought maybe it could be a part of dp/dr but youre saying you experience it differently so idk.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2015)

dpsucks said:


> oh so its also a feeling you get in the rest of your body? Im asking because I also get a zappy sort of feeling in my head but only in my head and I thought it was brain zaps from SSRI withdrawal however Ive been off ssris for years so I didnt understand why Im still getting them sometimes. I thought maybe it could be a part of dp/dr but youre saying you experience it differently so idk.


This used to happen to me when I was on Prozac but now it only happens whenever I have the flu.

Weird.


----------



## razel123 (Nov 17, 2015)

I do sometimes get it through my whole body. Just a little zap. Had it mostly when I sopped taking my sertaline. Now I mostly just get it in my head and it makes my dp of the charts for a second or two


----------



## razel123 (Nov 17, 2015)

dpsucks said:


> oh so its also a feeling you get in the rest of your body? Im asking because I also get a zappy sort of feeling in my head but only in my head and I thought it was brain zaps from SSRI withdrawal however Ive been off ssris for years so I didnt understand why Im still getting them sometimes. I thought maybe it could be a part of dp/dr but youre saying you experience it differently so idk.


----------



## Merk (Dec 8, 2015)

I have both DP AND DR and it seems like i have it all day but i keep my mind believing this is reality but most of the time it gets tough. i noticed i seem to get better during bed time, around 10. I dont get it why but i feel better around 10pm.


----------



## JayB (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm on SSRIs and the brain zaps only happen when i'm lacking a lot of sleep for a few days and i'm stressed/anxious at the same time. It's like my brain has too much info to process and i can't look around me without being dizzy and stricken by these ''zaps''. To answer the question in the title: yes and the spikes can make me want to just stay in bed and sleep to avoid my thoughts and my weird feelings.


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback, all.


----------

